# The Four Felines



## TranzAndri and Co. (Jul 10, 2008)

Our personal fursonas in their shortened profiles. These have had chunks removed, as these small snipits are exerpts from profiles used for a specific fetish which many people find disgusting and vile. Oh, and if you're interested in roleplaying, we're always available.

...well, when we're not away from our own computers for two months. 


*Name:* Tranz Andri 
*Race:* Anthro Lynx 
*Gender:* Female 
*Description:* A lynx built in human form looks very similar to a tiger-morph, except built with thicker and longer fur. Her face is more narrowed and artful as the fur swoops across her face. Her eyes pierce, carrying untold wisdom and pain in one. She stands about 6'3. A tail, carrying no such distinct fur pattern as hir belly and face do, slips through a tiny hole in her clothing to freely swish around, occasionally betraying her feelings. She wears an unusual garb which immitates that of an image she had seen long ago as the only other lynx she was able to find who, in all his irony, had named himself Lynx. 
*Personality:* Tranz at first meet is cold and logical. Deep inside, she cares about everyone she meets, but her shell is a protective tactic devolped from hir childhood. She does truly enjoy friends. Tranz loves to speak of various matters of deep learning and thought, but is also mischievious in hir own way. 
*Magic/Abilities:* Tranz possess magic only in the fields of druidic magic, but in that she specializes. She is a master at weilding her swallow, guirisame, and scythe. However, her sharpest trait is her mind, and she will use every oppertunity to out-wit, out-smart, or out-think someone who is too high up on their own horse, so to say. Secretly, or not so much, she is a creator, a deity who's only influence is on creating souls and worlds.

*Name:* Jade Veran 
*Race:* Catgirl 
*Gender:* Female 
*Description:* It appears to be a cute catgirl, about 23 to those familiar wtih the half-feline half-human race, but appears almost to be of 16 to the untrained human eye. A pair of cute brown cat ears seem to sprout from her long brown hair on top of her head, while her hair cascades behind. Her eyes are large and visibly a shade of green only able to be described as...well, jade. She usually wears absolutely nothing, as she finds nothing shameful about her body, but if she is forced to, she'll wear a maid's outfit, although she usually forgets to wear a bra or panties, thus usually undermining the entire point. 
*Personality:* Jade acts as if completely innocent, nieve, and all together clueless. However, she's far from it. She merely believes it to be a more cheerful outlook to have. She's very happy-go-lucky, and always friendly. Jade, however, is exceptionally submissive. 
*Magic/Abilities:* Jade has the ability to change her size as she sees fit. She also has a very strange ability to make herself more towards a feral than a catgirl, growing two extra smaller sets of breasts, arching her back more, and allowing her to grow whiskers and such. Other than that, she is merely the charming and charismatic catgirl that she is. That is, discounting the fact that she, too, is a creator, watching over her creations. 

*Name:* Sili Ranger 
*Race:* Anthro Panther 
*Gender:* Female 
*Description:* Sili is a softly furred and completely black pantheress, usually wearing a flowing black lace dress, covering up a black leather bodysuit for who knows what purpose. She's slicked and very suave, more style and seduction than beauty and benevolence. Her golden cat eyes hide sinister motives most likely, although it could be a darker kind of friendliness. Every move and curve her body makes as she walks, sits, or such is carefully chosen to be an avatar of sex and stealth. 
*Personality:* Sili is a bounty hunter. She's sinister and vengeful when she needs to be, although she really is a lonely characer, desperate for someone good enough to not be ever on her hit list, which takes priority, and who doesn't judge her actions so harshly. 
*Magic/Abilities:* Sili can turn invisible at will, as well as climb up walls as if gravity wasn't there. She's dexterous, flexible, and exceptionally deadly with tiny weapons she seems to slip into her tight black leather body suit. Her best trait is the ability to gate, or teleport, a distance of five feet every second. She is a creator, as well, keeping a close eye on her creations. 

*Name:* Kari Sydoran 
*Race:* Anthro Tiger 
*Description:* Kari appears as a 5'6" tigeress anthro with a white belly, orange fur, with tiny black stripes along the orange. She is mostly flat chested and her fur covers her usual nakedness completely, making her see absolutely little reason to wear clothing. When she does, she dons a white robe with bronze flourishes across the diagonal edge of the hem. Very slight whiskers sprout from around her nose, and she can't help but seem cute. 
*Personality:* Kari is very friendly, although slightly fragile. She loves to meet new people and make new friends, especially close ones. She's graceful most of the time, although she more than makes up for it with the abnormally klutzy move that appears here and there. 
*Magic/Abilities:* Kari has nothing special about her, excepting the fact that she is, like her "sisters", is a creator, only barely resisting the urge to go out and hug her creations as their "mother".


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 10, 2008)

Very awesome the four of you!


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

Cool!


----------

